# AccuRite Digital Thermometer



## k5yac (Jan 8, 2008)

I've read several thermometer posts, and it seems that the digital thermometers with probes are highly recommended, so I called around to Home Depot, Lowes, Wal Mart, etc. to see which ones they carried and how much they cost. Prices ranged from $15-$60 or so. Of course the features varied across the price range, but I was mostly interested in a single probe, non-wireless thermometer. I read another thread about a $9.99 thermometer at Lowes (AccuRite I belive)... seems that price varies across the country, as they were advertised at $19.97 here. They also had the Taylor Weekend Warrior for the same price, but I just liked the reports and looks of the AccuRite, so I picked one up.

Here are a few more detailed specs...

Make: AccuRite (sold under another name, I forget what, but says AccuRite on the instrument)
Model: 00648SB - Programmable digital thermometer/timer/clock
Includes: Temp unit, probe with 3' stainless braided wire, magnet, instructions








Ok... so I got it home, installed 2 AAA batteries and turned it on. It powered on fine and the controls were fairly simple to use. I placed the probe in a glass of ice water and stirred for about 30-45 seconds... the temp came down fairly quickly (refreshed every few seconds) and bounced back and forth between 32-33*. Next I did the boiling water test... just as the water began to boil I placed the probe into the water (not touching anything). Again, it rose pretty quick with a 2 or 3 second refresh rate as I swirled it around in the water until it reached a rapid boil. Mine stabilized at 208* and held that for about a minute, when I removed it... close enough I guess. My elevation is ~750' ASL, so maybe that has an impact on my experiment. Overall I like the little gizmo, and I plan to try it out on a pork shoulder this weekend. Just wanted to report on my initial impression of this particular (popular) instrument. I can't speak for the unit's durability as of yet, but for anywhere from $10 to $20, this looks like a nice basic unit for measuring internal meat temp.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 8, 2008)

i have had mine for years..........its a great lil thermo........tho the probe went bad.........need a new one............

but i got the mav ET-73 for christmas..........MAN it rocks......just gotta love the remote part of it............

once i get a replacement probe for the accu-rite, then i will have 2..........


as a side note........the taylor is a good lil thermo also


----------



## geek with fire (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree with D88de.  They're good thermos for the money.  The probe will go bad before the electronics will.  I watch for the clearance rack at Lowes.  They go on sale for $10 every now and then when I pick several up; mainly just for the probes.  I suspect that the wires under the mesh on the probe are very small and brittle causing them to short out in the spots where I'm sure I've slammed the smoker lid on them.


----------



## richtee (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice buy. And 208Â° is about right. 212Â° is at STP conditions <sea level in this case>


----------



## walking dude (Jan 8, 2008)

yeap.......replacment probes for this unit run bout 10 bux


----------



## richtee (Jan 8, 2008)

I guess I should look into the thermistor they use in these things and make cheapo replacements... hmmm


----------



## k5yac (Jan 8, 2008)

I plan to drill a small hole in the side of my smoker to pass the probe through, that way I don't have to shut my lid on the wires.  I'd really like to have two, so I guess I'll keep my eyes out for the sales.


----------



## placebo (Jan 8, 2008)

I have the accurite also and it works great.

Are you in the 82nd K5YAC?


----------



## k5yac (Jan 8, 2008)

I was in the 82nd from 94-96, then 3/325th ABCT and 1/508th ABCT in North Italy.  11B1P... Hooah!  Ha ha!


----------



## placebo (Jan 8, 2008)

I was at Bragg from 87 to 91 in the 782nd Maint Bn. Got out after the first Gulf war. Are you still in?


----------



## k5yac (Jan 8, 2008)

Nope, I got out in 99. I was a grunt in 1/504 at Bragg. I hear that whole place has changed now... all new barracks on Long Street and everything. I'd like to make it out to All American Week sometime. Yeah, I know... couldn't wait to get it over with when I was in, now I want to go back for a visit. LOL 

Oh yeah... the digital probe still looks nice for anyone who was looking for a follow up. ;-)

Fury from the sky, Airborne!


----------



## placebo (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah sorry for the thread jack
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I saw the AA patch and had to ask. 

I feel the same way, I would love to get back there and see how things have changed. All American week would be perfect as I can now just watch them run instead of having to run with them!


----------



## k5yac (Jan 8, 2008)

Yep, I'd probably fall over if I had to run with them.  I'm definitely going to wait till the whole division is back home before I go.  Can't wait for my wife to see the JRTX out on Sicily.  She wasn't with me when I was in, so she has no idea how awesome the sight of several large aircraft in formation, dropping troops and equipment really is.  

Man, this temp gizmo is really shiny, can't wait to grunge it up with some smoke.. lol


----------



## flash (Jan 9, 2008)

I use the $15 Acurites from Wal-Mart.


----------

